# Alcoholic and Abusive Husband



## Nameo

My in-laws' marriage is facing some difficulties bcoz of an abusive an alcoholic Husband. He often beats the wife and the children also. What should the wife do? Leave or try and see if he won't chang? They hv been married for abt 10 years and hv 3 kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69

Since you know what is going on with them how about helping her and the kids into a shelter for battered women. I know the choice has to really come from her, but because you know whats going on, the right and safe thing to do is to help convince her this is best for her and the kids.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Other than that Mrs. Kennedy, how WAS the motorcade?


----------

